# Gentoo et vieux thinkpad.

## sluggeek

Bonjour,

Je commence à découvrir Gentoo et à étudier le handbook. D'habitude je travaille sous virtual box lorsque je veux me faire la main sur un nouveau OS, mais j'ai pu voir que Gentoo était encore maintenu pour les architectures x86. et je dispose d'un vénérable T41 sorti vers 2003 qui dort depuis des années dans un placard.

Je viens de le redémarrer. Mis à part l'horloge ça fonctionne parfaitement. J'aimerais installer Gentoo x86 dessus, mais je voudrais savoir si le pc a suffisamment de ressources pour les futures compilations. A priori je suis dans la configuration du handbook, mais j'aimerais avoir votre avis.

Le PC : Thinkpad T41

Processeur : Pentium M 1500hz (686)

Ram : 512 Mo

Disque dur 30Go

Carte video : Radeon Mobility 7500

Le reste : audio, ethernet ... de l'intel qui est très bien reconnu.

Le PC tourne actuellement sur une ubuntu 10.10, noyau 2.6.35

J'ai télécharger l'iso mini pour x86, booté dessus. Ca tourne parfaitement :  j'ai pu me connecter en ssh depuis mon pc fixe et lancer screen, links ...

Je compte installer un système minimal, sans interface graphique. Le seul objectif c'est apprendre.

Sauriez vous me dire si l'installation ne sera pas trop pénible malgré les limitation du thinkpad ?

Bien à vous,

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

512 Mo de RAM est très faible, le systme aura besoin de swap, et éviter les compilations en parallèle (mettre MAKEOPTS="-j1").

Si tu as une machine plus puissante, tu pourrais envisager de créer des paquets binaires dans un chroot, ou d'utiliser distcc pour soulager la compilation.

J'ai compilé Gentoo sur un Pentium II il y a 15 ans, il a fallu une semaine pour avoir la base.

Bref, sois patient, ce n'est peut-être pas la machine idéale pour un premier contact avec Gentoo.

----------

## sluggeek

Merci du retour,

Je vais repartir sur une machine virtuelle alors.

Bien à toi,

----------

## Biloute

Ah le T41... Quelle machine!

Si tu es patient, que tu as du temps libre (par exemple célibataire sans enfants) vas-y directement.

Je dirais que tu vas mettre 3 jours à avoir un gentoo fonctionnel puis trois jours supplémentaires pour en faire ce que tu veux.

En 2006, j'avais commencé sur un HP avec pentium M 1.6Ghz avec la même ram c'était faisable.

----------

## sluggeek

J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir d'enfants   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

J'ai commencé à upgrader le T41 avec des composants d'occasions :

- nouveau processeur (755)

- 2Go de Ram

- SSD

Il ne me manque plus que l'adaptateur mSSD -> IDE.

Je tenterais l'expérience une fois le PC boosté, lors de mes prochaines vacances.

En attendant j'apprends doucement sur machine virtuelle.

Bien à vous,

----------

## Biloute

Il y a un excellent wiki pour les thinkpad : thinkwiki.org

Voici le lien pour le T41:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T41

----------

